# Stopover near the M6 north of Manchester



## Biggarmac (Jun 21, 2017)

This will be the first time I have wildcamped as I am usually with others who won't try it.  I have to go from South Lanarkshire to Coventry and would like to stop just off the M6 on my way down.  I have looked on the POIs and only found one near a junction in Cumbria on the A65.  Does anyone know of a place a bit further south near a motorway junction.  As a woman on my own I'm a bit nervous, but want to give wildcamping a go.


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2017)

I am not really answering your question directly however

If the timing is right I would stop south of Manchester to avoid peak hour traffic. Around Manchester they are trying to rival the M25 !!

I would possibly consider somewhere like Lymm services. Ok there is a charge etc but you get a voucher towards food, and there are shower facilities to freshen up.

Izwozral lives in that neck of the woods so may offer better alternatives. 

And well done for giving the wilding idea a go. Coventry Cathedral btw well worth a visit if you get the time 

Channa


----------



## alcam (Jun 21, 2017)

channa said:


> I am not really answering your question directly however
> 
> If the timing is right I would stop south of Manchester to avoid peak hour traffic. Around Manchester they are trying to rival the M25 !!
> 
> ...



Curious about Lymm services Channa . I've often thought motorway services could benefit from doing this . What is the charges/food voucher deal ?


----------



## runnach (Jun 21, 2017)

Lymm I think nowadays is operated by Moto , parking circa £19 for the night and a voucher for £10 against food ....a trip into WH smiths given the shower key for a soak and to freshen up. I believe you can do that without overnight parking in fact I believe with new service areas it is a legal requirement.

In all honesty I have never had the need to stop overnight , it was a comfort break stop when I was en route from Yorkshire to Wales. I don't live far from Hartshead Moor services who operate a similar gig by the same company albeit a wilding spot within 1 mile ...but I only know that by being a local to the area 

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 21, 2017)

Lymm is easily accessible from th M6.
Look up the Old Number 3 lock pub, by the canal. They are motorhome friendly.
Give them a ring and spend a little money. While you're there.
Further down the M6, off at Holmes Chapel. Look up the Red Lion, at Goostrey.  It's a  pub stop.
Highly recommended.. Please put some money over the bar and mention this website.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 21, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> This will be the first time I have wildcamped as I am usually with others who won't try it.  I have to go from South Lanarkshire to Coventry and would like to stop just off the M6 on my way down.  I have looked on the POIs and only found one near a junction in Cumbria on the A65.  Does anyone know of a place a bit further south near a motorway junction.  As a woman on my own I'm a bit nervous, but want to give wildcamping a go.




Depending when it is, you would be welcome to stop on our driveway, not really wildcamping but.... or I can show you a couple of places around Lymm that are good for wilding. We are approx 1.5 miles off junction 20 of the M6.


----------



## Dogeared (Jun 22, 2017)

Large car park just under the walls of Carlisle castle, it was £5 per night the last time we stopped.


----------



## brucews (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogeared said:


> Large car park just under the walls of Carlisle castle, it was £5 per night the last time we stopped.



Is that the Britts Car Park or the Devonshire walk one?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Depending when it is, you would be welcome to stop on our driveway, not really wildcamping but.... or I can show you a couple of places around Lymm that are good for wilding. We are approx 1.5 miles off junction 20 of the M6.



Be careful if you take up Ral's generous offer.
He's a bad influence!:raofl:


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 23, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Depending when it is, you would be welcome to stop on our driveway, not really wildcamping but.... or I can show you a couple of places around Lymm that are good for wilding. We are approx 1.5 miles off junction 20 of the M6.



Thanks for the kind offer.  One of your friends(?) has warned me about you!  I don't fancy stopping on the motorway service area.  Lymm seems about the halfway point on the journey.  I will have a look on Google earth for the places you mention.
I'm not sure what time I will be setting off on 12th July and don't have to be in Coventry till lunchtime on 13th so my idea was to just stop when I had had enough.  If there are a few places to try I can then see where I get to and stop.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 23, 2017)

That'll be pauljenny, he and his better half have spent many a night on our drive. They are very good at cleaning the drinks cupboard and tidying the fridge. They always give both that minimalist look when they have finished. 
Paul is the only man I know who trips over his pocket linings and he is exceptionally tall!

There is a large layby next to The Old No. 3, lorries sometimes stop there overnight and it is right next to the canal so you will always have company with the boaters. Very safe place imo.

Our drive is still an option if you don't feel so confident.


----------

